# [REQUEST] Bootloader PRIMEKL01



## DJTaurus (Aug 23, 2011)

Any link to download the img of
PRIMEKL01 Bootloader​


----------



## DJTaurus (Aug 23, 2011)

Here it is.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=20725207&postcount=2835


----------



## cruxidex (Dec 20, 2011)

in your opinion why is it we have to update the bootloader? i just updated my primekj10 to primekk15 on my GSM GNex just now


----------



## DJTaurus (Aug 23, 2011)

It is what Google suggests for best combo..


----------



## sppatel (Dec 31, 2011)

If my existing bootloader is unlocked, what will flashing this do? Will I be locked again?


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

sppatel said:


> If my existing bootloader is unlocked, what will flashing this do? Will I be locked again?


Nothing. You will still be unlocked.


----------



## the gingerbread man (Dec 3, 2011)

Is lk01 still the most recent version and what benifit from updating boot loader do we get? I'm still on what ever version came with stock kj10. Also can this be done with cwm or only fast boot? Am not at pc

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Dmw017 (Dec 4, 2011)

Yeah I would like some info on this too. I have no idea what lk01 and this primekk15 is and which is better.. So I heard google suggests usign lk01 with 4.0.3 but is that on LTE/CDMA devices only or does that apply for GSM Nexus handsets as well...


----------

